# Chess board coming along



## Texasstate (Jan 6, 2018)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this ?

Wenge and figured maple chess board in the works I’ll keep posting pics on progress

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2018)

This is a good spot....

Nice work so far. What other features will you be adding to it?


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 6, 2018)

Wenge border 
Maple splines 

Not quite sure what else !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 7, 2018)

How thick is the board? It's going to be just beautiful when it's completed! Chuck


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 7, 2018)

Final dimensions will be 18x18x1 in


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice work. Are you making chess pieces too??


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 7, 2018)

Fortunately no I’m not


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2018)

Very nice! I made a board and set out of maple and Mesquite a few years ago, it's a big job! Tony


----------



## CWS (Jan 7, 2018)

Very Nice!


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 7, 2018)

Do you have pics is the mesquite board ?

I have a bunch of mesquite and think that would look really good


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> Do you have pics is the mesquite board ?
> 
> I have a bunch of mesquite and think that would look really good



I do have a couple, I'll pull them out later and show you. Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> Do you have pics is the mesquite board ?
> 
> I have a bunch of mesquite and think that would look really good



Justin- if you @Tony It will alert him of question


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 8, 2018)

Sanded to 220 and it’s feeling pretty good

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 8, 2018)

Ran out of Wenge otherwise I’d be a lot further. I’ll update more pics once I make it to the lumber yard


----------



## Tony (Jan 8, 2018)

I forot to get those pics last might, sorry. I'll dig up the hard drive tonight and get them up. Tony


----------



## Ray D (Jan 8, 2018)

Very nice. I made a board for my grandson this Christmas....I made him checker pieces to go with it. Thankfully, he already had some nice chess pieces. Lol


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 8, 2018)

That's gonna be a handsome board!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> I forot to get those pics last might, sorry. I'll dig up the hard drive tonight and get them up. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 8, 2018)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


>



Well, I dug out the hard drive, spent an hour looking for them, couldn't find them. Thought i had posted them here before amd, wonder of wonders, the search engine actually worked! Tony

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 8, 2018)

Sorry about the pic quality, I did this before I joined here and just snapped a couple quick ones with my phone. Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 14, 2018)

Framed up and filling grain now!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 14, 2018)

Well finally done with her. 
Wenge and curly maple chess board.
18”x18”

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 14, 2018)

That came out great Justin! Gonna start on the chess pieces now??
 Tony


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 14, 2018)

No honestly would not know where to start !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 14, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> No honestly would not know where to start !



I did mine with a bandsaw.


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks great .. well done


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 15, 2018)

Danged! That is beautimous!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2018)

If I recall correctly, I think there are plans for the set available through PSI. I'm sure I saw them somewhere on line. 

Beautiful job on the board Justin!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> If I recall correctly, I think there are plans for the set available through PSI. I'm sure I saw them somewhere on line.
> 
> Beautiful job on the board Justin!!



If anyone needs plans I've got both turned and bandsawn. Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

